# Horse cloth neck piece



## SeverinR (Oct 26, 2011)

I have looked at all the websights I can find a name for the cloth piece of barding or cover up for the neck.
I was going to use it for a similar piece on a dragon. I used a scarf, which worked since they fly.


Basically the piece is for mourning the loss of a dragon rider.


----------



## Ravana (Oct 27, 2011)

The piece of _barding_ (armor) that covers the neck is called a criniere. Any cloth protection that went under it was probably called a "pad." (Actually, the overall cloth covering was called a caparison, though illustrations suggest this either went over the barding or was used as an alternative to it. Most illustrations also don't show the caparison covering the neck, only the body. Padding that went under the barding… don't know. For humans, this was a gambeson.)


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 31, 2011)

Ravana said:


> The piece of _barding_ (armor) that covers the neck is called a criniere. Any cloth protection that went under it was probably called a "pad." (Actually, the overall cloth covering was called a caparison, though illustrations suggest this either went over the barding or was used as an alternative to it. Most illustrations also don't show the caparison covering the neck, only the body. Padding that went under the barding… don't know. For humans, this was a gambeson.)



I know there is a name for everything, including the flowing decorative barding pieces, it annoys me that I can not find it.

Thanks, I found one SCA sight that refered to "front barding" and "Back barding." 

I guess I will leave it as a scarf.


----------

